# Yellow there



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]So its been some time for me to be out here.[/SIZE]

To start one by one all of our comp died then, in nov I got sick a week of head acks and pain aroumd my eyes, then my temp came up 102.0 and stuck around, up and down my temp went. So I got to the Dr and wow not much help with geting over this, so the next week went to the Dr again on wednesday now I was also dissy and barffing every day 2-3 times aday for the past 3 days the Dr didn't do anything that day so later tha week started filling better. Well friday it all started back up again till that sunday my temp was over 104.0 so my wife 7 I went to the Er "yahoo they will fix it" so we were there for a hr sit in a hosp bed with my head killing me and the lights , so some time later I got a Iv with some fun meds that made me sleepy but then I hed to go to get a CT scane and that was fun I was falling a sleep in it, so later I got a spinel tap wow I didn't fill any pain but now the Dr knew what it was Viral Meningitis wow how did I get that IDK.

So Thanks giveing day my D.D. female leyed her 1st Ooths and 2 day ago 2nd Ooth I keep in the same 12"x12" Exo tank they seem fine thay mate over and over and feed and they dont fight.

Now in Dec we went to Disneyland and it rained they then X-mas came it was good now it the New year.

SO Happy New Year every one.


----------



## ismart (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice to have you back Danny! I'm glad your feeling better!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

Meningitis is nothing to fool with... glad you're better. Happy New Year...


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year! stay healthy


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 1, 2010)

Whoa, you had a rough time, I had a concussion and my doctor was thinking that i might have to take a CT scan.

Hope you are feeling better.

Emile


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 2, 2010)

Glad to see you back, Danny. You were used and abused; there is no excuse for failing to diagnose yr condition over a two week period. I hope that the bug that caused your illness was one of the few that can be treated with acyclovir. Happy New Year!


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

Glad you are getting better. That does nto sounds like fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks every 1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] HaHaHa Phil No Phil it had to run it course but I had some pain med and some others, it was Viral Meningitis not Bacterial Memingitis that is what the college Kids get[/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 2, 2010)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Thanks every 1[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] HaHaHa Phil No Phil it had to run it course but I had some pain med and some others, it was Viral Meningitis not Bacterial Memingitis that is what the college Kids get[/SIZE]


Yep! Acyclovir is used for some forms (there are a number) of viral meningitis, hence the "vir" at the end of its name! You rightly said that after your spinal tap, the Dr. knew that it was viral meningitis. He knew that it was meningitis from the syptoms and the increased number of white cells in your CSF and that it was viral because cultures for the usual meningitis causing bacteria were negative. The point is that untreated bacterial meningitis can be fatal and that no one made a differential diagnosis on you for two week. Like I said, Danny, you was badly done by!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yep! Acyclovir is used for some forms (there are a number) of viral meningitis, hence the "vir" at the end of its name! You rightly said that after your spinal tap, the Dr. knew that it was viral meningitis. He knew that it was meningitis from the syptoms and the increased number of white cells in your CSF and that it was viral because cultures for the usual meningitis causing bacteria were negative. The point is that untreated bacterial meningitis can be fatal and that no one made a differential diagnosis on you for two week. Like I said, Danny, you was badly done by!


[SIZE=14pt]Thank you Phil  [/SIZE]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome back


----------

